# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Git umreye, al tahsisi!

## bozok

*Git umreye, al tahsisi!* 


 



*Mehmet Nazif Günal'ı hatırladınız mı?*

*Tayyip beyin gözüne girmek için umre organizasyonu yapan malum işadamı.*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR / heddam.com*
*ANKARA, 27 Ağustos 2008 üarşamba* 



Organizasyon olayını hatırlayalım:

*Marksist kökenden gelip Semra üzal ve Mesut Yılmaz'a yakınlığıyla anılan Mehmet Nazif, AKP iktidar olunca Tayyip beye yakınlaşmak için hemen bir cinlik yapar.*

*Günal imaj yapmak için özel uçağına Cemil üiçek gibi AKP'lileri alarak umreye gider.*
Cinliği, umreye gidişini Tayyip beye göstermesidir.

Mehmet Nazif uçağının umreye hareketini Tayyip beyin İstanbul'a gidiş saatine denk getirerek Esenboğa'da tesadüfi(!) bir karşılaşma yaratır ve sonuca ulaşır.

Haksızlık etmeyelim, Mehmet Nazif belki nedamet getirip günahlarından arınmak için de umreye gitmiş olabilir, ama söylenen Günal'ın bu organizasyonunun AKP'ye göz kırpmak olduğudur.

Yakın geçmişteki bu enstantaneyi bırakalım ve dünkü Sabah gazetesinin manşetine bakalım:
Gazetenin birinci sayfasındaki spotu yorum katmaksızın sütunuma alıyorum:

- *"Bodrum Güvercinlik'teki orman 2007 yazında yandı. Yangın üç ayrı noktadan başlayınca sabotaj denildi. Yetkililer yanan yer orman kalacak, bu yerde asla otel olmayacak sözünü verdi. Ancak yanan o yerler MNG'ye tahsis edildi."*

Evet Sabah'ta manşetten verilen haber aynen böyle.

Hürriyet İnternet Sitesi'nin alıntı yaptığı haber şöyle devam ediyor:

- *"Aynı MNG, Pina Yarımadası'nda denizi izin almaksızın doldurmuştu."*
Bitmedi aynı haberde yine MNG'ye atfen başka bir iddia da var.

şimdi onu okuyalım:

- *"Antalya Kundu'da MNG bir tahsis alarak Topkapı Palace Oteli'ni inşa etti. MNG bu tahsis ve inşaatla yetinmeyerek otelin arkasında, planda Kundu Kent Parti diye yer alan bin dönümlük arazinin de tahsisini istedi, ancak alamadı. Tam bu süreçte bölgede büyük bir yangın çıktı. (Yöre halkının iddiasına göre yangını tahsis isteyen firma çıkartmışmış.) Yangından sonra MNG tahsis için yeniden müracaatta bulunmuş ve bu kez 18 delikli golf sahası ve tatil köyü için tahsisi almış."*

Evet haberde gerek Sabah, gerekse de Hürriyet'in internet gazetesi dolaylı olarak adeta *MNG'nin orman yakarak tahsis aldığını* ima ediyor.

Hayır biz bu yoruma kesin kanıtlanmadığı süre içinde itibar etmeyeceğiz.

İnsan öldürmekten farklı olmayan böyle bir şeyi ispatlanmaksızın yakıştırmak yargısız infaz olur.

Ancak...

MNG'nin sürekli olarak bu gibi işlerle anılıyor olması ise mide bulandırmaktadır.

*Pina Yarımadası'ndaki dolgu işi, yani kural tanımazlık adeta karine hüviyetlidir.*

Sadece bu da değil.

*Yine bu MNG, 1990'ın başında başka bir konuda günlerce manşetlerdeydi.*

Holdingin bugün merkezi olan Ankara Gaziosmanpaşa'daki binası o günlerde *TOKİ'*ye akıl almayacak bir paraya kiralanmış ve kıyamet kopmuştu... Yayınlardan sonra da o sözleşme feshedilmişti.

Yani söyleyeceğim MNG ve patronu sık sık böylesi iddialarla anılabiliyor.

Burada altı çizilmesi ve incelenmesi gereken konu yapılan umre imajı operasyonuyla bu tahsislerin bir ilgisinin olup olmadığıdır.

üyle ya ne oldu da 2003'te Tayyip bey, *"Bırak Nazif'i, o Mesut'un adamı"* dediği Mehmet Nazif'e bu tahsislerin yapılmasına onay veriyor?

*Yoksa Erdoğan'ın amacı Nazif'in TV'sini kullanmak mıdır?*

İyi de bu Nazif, Mesut beye yaptığını devran dönünce ilk fırsatta Tayyip beye yapmaz mı?.. 

Bal gibi yapacak.

Nazif ne mi yapmıştı Mesut beye?

*"Başbakan'la her gün evinde beraber bezik oynuyoruz"* diye iş aleminde caka sattığı Yılmaz'ın başbakanlığı kaybettikten sonra telefonuna bile çıkmamıştır. _(Kaynağım Cavit Kavak'tır.)_
*SPONSOR üOK...*

Can Dündar Tayyip beye belgesel mi yapacak?

Adama helal olsun. 

Babası MİT'ci ama kendisi solcu ve özgürlükçü geçinir ve zaman zaman MİT'e bindirir.

*Bir bakarsınız üDP'lidir, bir bakarsınız CHP'li.* 

*üzal döneminde liberal takılırdı.* 

*DYP-SHP iktidar oldu, hemen o cepheye yelken açtı.* 

*DSP iktidarı ile beraber Ecevit aşkını hatırladı ve hemen bir belgesel patlattı.* 

*Aslında mülkiyet ve sermaye düşmanı ama sistemin omurgası bankalar onun en büyük sponsoru...* 

*Yaptığı çok sayıdaki uyduruk sözde belgeselleri onlar fonladı.* 

*Salonlarda yeniyetmelere militarizm masalları anlatıp askeri şikayet eder, ama öbür taraftan TSK'ya da brifingler verir...* 

Kim midir bu ademoğlu? 

*Romantik isyankar devrimci takılan, boğuk sesli gizli belgesel milyarderi Can Dündar'dır...* 

Hep merak ettim bu Can, AKP'ye ne zaman merdiven atacak diye? 

Merakım bitiyor galiba! 

İşittiğime göre Can efendi yüklü bir parayla Milliyet'ten Sabah'a geçecekmiş. 

*E geçer tabi... Milliyet'te para yok. Para şimdi iktidarı destekleyende...* Göreceksiniz bu Can, Tayyip bey için de kolları sıvayıp hemen bir belgesel attırır... 

*Parası mı?* 

Türkiye'de Tayyip belgeselinin sponsorluğu için sıraya girecek onlarca grup var... 

Kolay gelsin Can!... 

Eğer Tayyip Erdoğan gibi kül yutmaz birine de bu zokayı yutturursan şapka çıkarırım sana!

----------

